# Which makes more difference?



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Currently it seems i'm running medium stiffness in boots and bindings. An '11 pair of vans encore + elites flow on a rossi templar or Ride revolts on a NS Heritage.

Would it be better to upgrade a a pair of stiffer boots or bindings? Which would make more overall difference?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

PorkCereal said:


> Currently it seems i'm running medium stiffness in boots and bindings. An '11 pair of vans encore + elites flow on a rossi templar or Ride revolts on a NS Heritage.
> 
> Would it be better to upgrade a a pair of stiffer boots or bindings? Which would make more overall difference?


stiffer boots


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

Cannot really answer your question.

At one time stiffer boots were needed by me.
Boots that really fit snug in my bindings and on my feet.

Now adays that has changed.
Boots that fit snug in bindings but roomy but not to much on feet.
Much more relaxed riding style and less need for the quick response as skill makes up for needing to adjust to the best line. 

They have different binding and boot types to make up for what is lacking in the other.

So many choices....


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

*Snowboard Addiction*

Hi guys and girls,

I wouldn't get to held up on stiff boots and bindings. Yes, they certainly do make a difference...but is it worth buying new stuff for??? I would say no unless you feel that it is affecting your riding.

I ride a soft board, have medium flex bindings and boots that are stiff but have inserts to change the stiffness.

It really comes down to what feels good, $$$ and what kind of riding you like.

Learn how to snowboard with online video tutorials Snowboard Addiction


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah i'm sort of in that boat as well.

Im buying new boots and am undecided between Salomon Synapse vs Malamute and Ride Insano... 

Most my stuff is like 7-8/10 flex so the Synapse makes sense, but the stiffer ones are not that much more expensive and i'm sort of assuming by removing the inserts in Malamute or loosenig up the Insanos a bit, I can get a bit of a more playful feel. Not sure though..... I do like that the stiffer boots and binding brings out the true flex of the board better, which I find pretty nice; but i just don't want totally stiff casts.....


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

SAddiction said:


> Hi guys and girls,
> 
> I wouldn't get to held up on stiff boots and bindings. Yes, they certainly do make a difference...but is it worth buying new stuff for??? I would say no unless you feel that it is affecting your riding.
> 
> ...


I'm a subscriber already, but some feedback...it comes off as disingenuous when you plug yourself. To most people, it looks like you just found an old thread to reply to so you could slap your ad on and get your name out there. You even titled your reply "Snowboard Addiction", which has nothing to do with the thread.

WiredSport is a good example of how to get exposure. He avoids linking to his site and barely even mentions it, just helps people a lot. By doing that, people become aware of what he does, other members vouch for him, etc. Participate in the community and you'll get the benefits. Drivebys, not so much.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah, I was thinking I wanted to be able to get more flex out of what are considered flexible boards. But with medium boots and bindings I'm not able to get the flex or pop I think I should be able to. Might just be I'm hesitant / unskilled in what the board is actually capable of.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

*Jtg*

Hi JTG,

I am a new employee for Snowboard Addiction and this is my first time on the forum. 

I am just trying to use my knowledge of snowboarding and help out people, hence my reply to this post.

I titled my reply with Snowboard Addiction because I didn't know what else to write. I notice now that most people on this post haven't posted a title. 

I also have a link to the website but I mean no harm by it. 

Point taken. Just trying to help out


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

PorkCereal said:


> Yeah, I was thinking I wanted to be able to get more flex out of what are considered flexible boards. But with medium boots and bindings I'm not able to get the flex or pop I think I should be able to. Might just be I'm hesitant / unskilled in what the board is actually capable of.


Exactly. Medium or soft boots you kind of miss what the bindings and board flexes like. Too stiff and then you can't move.

TM2's are awesome. To me the perfect all around stiff-ish flex. If only their heel was tighter... I have super narrow heels and after 2 seasons, the TM2 liner is just too loose in the ankle for me. The shell looks almost like new. I could get a smaller size but then i'd be tortured for a season cause they'll be too tight in the toes; that's why i'm looking into other boots.....

BTW Vans Encore is actually pretty soft.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

*Medium or Soft flex for bindings and boots?*

I am riding a new board that is super soft and flexy. I have medium bindings and boots. So far I am absolutely loving the setup.


This is personal opinion, but my thoughts on the pros and cons of soft boots is as follows:


Negatives of Soft Boots - 

They pack out and soften up too fast, and therefore the life of the boot is limited.

You cant ride powder as effectively due to the boot being less responsive.


Positives of soft boots +

Your boots are already soft enough for jibbing rails and boxes

You can tweak out tricks and get more flex out of your equipment (bigger presses, tweaks, grabs).


Many of the pros and cons of soft boots, also translate to soft bindings.

Having a medium boot and binding I personally feel is a great middle ground. Your boots and bindings will continue to get softer (bindings less so than boots) over the life of their use, but you also seem to get more life out of the boots/bindings and you also get the freedom in the park for tweaks, presses etc. BUT you also get the ability to go into the alpine/powder and shred with response and stability.

I hope this insight helps. Open to everyones thoughts too. Cheers


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

I've already read that the 32's run a bit wide which is why i never bothered looking at them much. Guess you never really know until you try them on.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a pretty skinny but long foot. I have heard that the 32's are wider, but I cant speak more highly of the 32 - TM2 boots. I have had 2 pairs and both lasted me ages, were incredibly light and really responsive.

My only criticism of them is that because they take a lot of the padding out to make them lighter, they aren't the comfiest boots i have put on, but they definitely wear in and you hardly notice it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

PorkCereal said:


> I've already read that the 32's run a bit wide which is why i never bothered looking at them much. Guess you never really know until you try them on.


Nah don't count on anything. Just try them on. I have really skinny feet like the SA guy ^^ and the TM2s dont feel that wide at all. My wife has wider feet and hated the women's TM2, she said they were too narrow...


----------

